# Cent iIL forecast doesn&#039;t look good



## reinstone

From what I see on accuweather, it could be the middle of may for prime yellows. What do you guys think?


----------



## duke

It's suppose to be 50's &amp; 60's for the most part for the next couple weeks even with low night time temperatures if the ground temperature gets to 50 they will come! I'm heading out Sunday or Monday to some of my early spots and I'll let you know what I find.


----------



## reinstone

Sounds good. Have you looked at the il ground temps website, I am gonna be unable to hunt by mid may.....hope the yellows pop by the first......then again, how accurate is a long range forecast? I'd like days in the 70s and nights above 50 for a week.


----------



## mushroomike

It's shaping up to be a good harvest. Only thing I'm concerned with is the undergrowth is rapidly growing too. I guess that's what a good stick is for.


----------



## duke

We'd all like days in the 70's and nights in the 50's. As far as the undergrowth goes nothing much you can do about that but by the time you find those Morels in the undergrowth, they will be huge! Check out my post about the SCMMF on the festivals page maybe you 2 can make it up to that to top off your mushroom season.


----------



## reinstone

So when are you thinking the yellows will be up? I'm hoping they will be in about may 1 around my area. Sangamon county.


----------



## duke

They should definetly be up by then. I read on here somewhere that somebody found some grays there now so you should have them in about a week unless something drastic happens.


----------



## mushroomike

Not this weekend but next will be prime. You should find some yellers by then for sure.


----------



## bud

I wouldn't put too much stock in accuweather's long-rang forecast. The soil is warming nicely but the next couple days/nights should bring it down a bit. I'll probably get out to some early spots tuesday morning as the temps will rebound a bit and some of this damn rain should soak in by then. Hope to find some grays or even a black or two. I've only found one black here in Macon County since 2008.


----------



## reinstone

I know a guy who found 10 blacks last week in cass co. And you are right about the soil temps......they should be where they need to be soon enough. I've hunted a lot over my short life.....I can't remember a year that's this late.


----------



## reinstone

Oh and in another thread I was saying how the long range forecast drastically changes everyday.


----------



## imfubar

If the undergrowth is growing then the ground temp is fine, low temps are far better then over 55 all the time. Warmer weather helps speed growth but in return shortens the season. Yellows start out as greys btw, it's ultraviolet radiation that changes them yellow. So the more uv rays a morel gets will change them quickly, that's why greys are always in shadier areas but will still change to yellows if left to grow and temps stay low with plenty of rain. The more shade the longer it will take but not all will survive long enough. A warm up over the next month will mean a long season even if the undergrowth is out of control, it makes it a challenge but in return helps shade the great morel from the mean old sun. Morels are made up of a lot of water and the sun takes it away. If the currant conditions hold it will be a great season. The shrooms will still get big, just might take an extra week of growing time.


----------



## mushroomike

imfubar you are spot on. I feel the very same way about this season. Good Luck to ya'll!


----------



## concrete head

I haven't been out yet but going in the morning! Hopfully find some blacks or grays and maybe get some clues when the yellows will pop


----------



## concrete head

I've never heard of greys turning yellow or have I seen that when I've left a grey and come back to it ! Who knows thanks for the info


----------



## goshawk75

Not all yellows start out as greys. I have been hunting and observing morels for 40 plus years and have found plenty of yellows that have popped out of the ground the size of thimbles and they were yellow to start with.


----------



## imfubar

@concrete bro it all depends on how much uv rays they get. Plenty of uv rays can change a grey to yellow in an hour or two. Yellows are usually found in thinner canopies or edge of tree lines or just out in the great wide open but they started out grey I promise. Thicker canopy blocks much more of the uv rays. sunny days= lots of uv rays no matter the temp. cloudy days= less uv rays but still uv rays. It's a sun tan for morels basically.


----------



## imfubar

@goshawk, they will change quick when exposed to uv, especially when they are tiny. And it didn't start thimble size, they start microscopic. I'm not saying they will all live long enough to change, I'm saying they start out grey.


----------



## concrete head

I did not know this! Very interesting ! The magical mystery of the morel ! Thanks guys


----------



## duke

Grays do turn yellow and mushrooms do grow 2 things that use to drive me nuts when talking to people and they'd say "the size you find a mushroom the size it's going to be." I'd ask them if they ever found a huge mushroom they'd say yeah and I'd say " did you find a crater next to it because when it pops out of the ground it has to leave a crater being that big!" Never thought of that, they'd say. Got to love Shroomers.


----------



## reinstone

So this morning its snowing...
...wow. so the concensus is its gonna be a good year. I am ready. If anyone wants to go out hunting sometime let me know. I hunt all public land. Im ready for uelloes. I had no idea grays become yellows...ill have to leave a few and gps mark them and see what happens.


----------



## concrete head

Went out this morning! It sucks when u go and don't even get your shroom bag out of your pocket! I found the black teacup mushrooms and the green umbrella plants are just coming up! So hopfully in the next week or two they will be popping like crazy! My wife said I was crazy for going! nobody is posting anything on the Internet yet and I said I don't wait for people to post, I make the posts! Lmao ! Come on warmer temps


----------



## proshroomer1

There are actually two main types of greys. We have the (morchella esculenta wich is really a "yellow" morel in disguise. They start out grey and then turn yellow with maturity. Then we have the morchella craasipes which remins grey throught thier life cycle. Some can become a very dark grey. Typically Grey morels can be found near ash, apens, apple trees dead elms and cherry.


----------



## pearhead

You're not alone. I was out today too Concrete! Hunting in snowflakes. I wanted to find one so bad just cause it was snowing! That's one thing I've never done. A week ago on my first outing I said 2 weeks! If it'd warm up we'd be in business!!!


----------



## goshawk75

Everybody is entitled to their own opinion. I can't prove EVERY yellow doesn't start out grey just like you can't prove that they do.
Creation or Big Bang??


----------



## hudson27

Hey reinstone what area are you in? Im looking for someone to hunt with...im near peoria.


----------



## randypedigo

I've always been confused about grays. I think Imfubar might be right about the color change. What I do know from years of experience, is that if you water your shroons they will grow and continue growing long after "unwatered parches begin to dry up. The drawbacks are: 2 legged bandits, 4 legged bandits, and bugs. Guaranteed what doesn't work is "Miracle Grow" fertilizer. Live and learn.


----------



## timmyb

Hudson27 do you live around the elpaso area?? im kind of close to elpaso maybe we can go hunting some time together..i want to take my 6 year old son hunting this year.. he will love it


----------



## hudson27

Im not too far from elpaso. Ive been driving to magnolia to hunt some places....im definatley down for hunting out that way! 815-871-0701


----------



## morelmoocher

think you've been fubar for too long :mrgreen: ... do peckerheads turn to giant yellows? have fun this year &amp; tread lightly!


----------



## reinstone

Hudson,

I'm north of Springfield but I hunt in cass county in the state park. Once they are up I will be out everyday. I'd be glad to let you know when and where ill be etc.


----------



## reinstone

Looks like the 28th will be the time. Wow...weather looks to be about perfect.......one week and I should be in the yellows.


----------



## reinstone

I meant the week of the 28th.


----------



## reinstone

Next week looks perfect. Everyone should have a great year.


----------

